

PR Veteran Gives Canadian Startups Advice One Cup of Coffee at a Time - Geekette
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/public-relations-veteran-gives-canadian-startups-advice-one-cup-of-coffee-at-a-time-2012-10-03

======
Geekette
Like the different business model (fact that you can buy as little as 1hr of
work at a time, unlike traditional PR) and the use of coffee analogy to
describe their services.

